# Bimmer-Tech Coding



## Moondog1957 (Jun 14, 2019)

Recently I purchased a 2019 F57 Mini Cooper Convertible. I purchased it used but with only 3500 miles. It is a beautiful car. I am a car enthusiast and enjoy convertibles. I have owned a number of convertibles. I love cars! I was somewhat disappointed when I took possession of the car to find out it did not have Sirius/XM radio. However, I was very happy to find out that all Mini's come with the product in the car (satellite receiver, antenna etc...) but, they are not coded properly to be able to see or activate the radio. I called XM (as I am already a subscriber) and they said they could "see" the radio and gave me the radio ID number. So I knew it was there. I looked on the website for the nearest Mini Dealership. It was about 40 miles away (on the other side of Nashville TN from me). The cost with the dealership was around $390, plus the trip. I read on one of the forums about Bimmer-Tech. I went to their website and it said it was only $250 for the upgrade and it could be done from my home. Plus, it included a year of Sirius/XM (which it was included at the dealership too...however, no travel or wait time!). I quickly added the service and paid. Very promptly I received an email with instructions on what to do next. In a few days I received the necessary cable to use and I scheduled my "upgrade." I scheduled it for a Saturday and waited anxiously for that day. I had my computer (Windows only OS) and got the tech on the other end, he was prompt and hooked me up to XM in about 10 minutes!!!! After that I had XM!!!! I enjoy it every day!!!! I highly recommend this service to you. It was so easy. They have a number of items you can add. You can type in your VIN and they will give you a list of items that your car can be coded for. I am amazed by technology anyway, but to be able to sit and watch the upgrade take place fascinated me. All I can say is thanks for the upgrade. It was well worth the money! Here is the link: https://www.bimmer-tech.net/bmw-idrive-coding/


----------

